# 2006夏 跟老爷看了一点



## babaz

Hello,

Could you please tell me what are these characters?

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...xAUlynyxbIQWhnZFXzN_KUC1V0JZuQTsM1T-0dXlIceRE

Thank you!


----------



## xiaolijie

babaz said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please tell me what are these characters?
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...xAUlynyxbIQWhnZFXzN_KUC1V0JZuQTsM1T-0dXlIceRE
> Thank you!


babaz, I think you have to copy & paste those characters here. I don't think the site is accessible.


----------



## babaz

Sorry, this link works : https://docs.google.com/open?id=0Byn0-0eVfcSJSVhqTVBhWXJ1Rk0


----------



## xiaolijie

2006夏 跟老爷看了一点。
I think it means "I saw a bit (of it) with grandpa in the summer 2006."
You can be a bit more precise if you know the context.


----------



## yuechu

Just to add one more detail: (, which might not matter for the context, but since Chinese has this extra meaning,) the grandpa referred to is specifically the person's maternal grandfather.


----------



## babaz

Thank you very much !!!

I found these words on the first page of a book.


----------



## xiaolijie

babaz said:


> Thank you very much !!!
> 
> I found these words on the first page of a book.


In that case, the translation should be something like:
"(I) read a bit of this with grandpa in Summer 2006."


----------



## babaz

Yes, that's what I've understood.

Just two points:

- What characters mean "grandfather" here ?
- I know "一" means "one". What sense in this sentence ?


----------



## yuechu

2006夏 跟老爷看了一点。

老爷 lao3ye5/ye2 means maternal grandfather.
一 does mean one in isolation. 一点 yi1dian3 (yi4dian3 when pronounced together) means "a bit"/"a little".


----------



## xiaolijie

- What characters mean "grandfather" here ? 老爷 is the word.
- I know "一" means "one". What sense in this sentence ? "a" of "a bit" in my translation.

Edit: Didn't see baosheng's reply above.


----------



## babaz

Thank you !


----------



## kareno999

xiaolijie said:


> - What characters mean "grandfather" here ? 老爷 is the word.
> - I know "一" means "one". What sense in this sentence ? "a" of "a bit" in my translation.
> 
> Edit: Didn't see baosheng's reply above.



maternal grandfather should write 姥爷.
老爷 (obviously a typo here) means lord, master of the house, sir in the old days.


----------



## yuechu

The CEDICT dictionary has "maternal grandfather, informal" as one of the definitions for 老爷--but it appears this is a "lazy spelling/way of writing" 姥爷！(note that CEDICT is a user-created dictionary and not an authority at all)

姥爷 is clearer, I think.


----------



## kareno999

baosheng said:


> The CEDICT dictionary has "maternal grandmother, informal" as one of the definitions for 老爷--but it appears this is a "lazy spelling/way of writing" 姥爷！(note that CEDICT is a user-created dictionary and not an authority at all)
> 
> 姥爷 is clearer, I think.


Not just clearer, it is the only correct written form in modern standard Chinese. The dictionary is not even close. Should be maternal* grandfather* at least, no?


----------



## yuechu

Oh, whoops--that was a typo. Thanks for pointing that out! (it is fixed now)


----------

